# Inter - Lecce: 26 agosto 2019 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Inter Lecce, posticipo della prima giornata di Serie A 2019/2020. Si gioca lunedì 26 agosto 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano

Dove vedere Inter Lecce in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2019)

Vinceranno 3 o 4 a 0.


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Vinceranno 3 o 4 a 0.



Domani sera li vedremo correre a più non posso.


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter Lecce, posticipo della prima giornata di Serie A 2019/2020. Si gioca lunedì 26 agosto 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano
> 
> Dove vedere Inter Lecce in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su DAZN


Vediamo come giocheranno...

Io quest'anno """"""tifo""""" per loro. I gobbi mi hanno rotto le palle.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter Lecce, posticipo della prima giornata di Serie A 2019/2020. Si gioca lunedì 26 agosto 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano
> 
> Dove vedere Inter Lecce in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su DAZN



Manco alla prima giornata riusciremo ad essere a pari punti con sti cani.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Vediamo come giocheranno...
> 
> Io quest'anno """"""tifo""""" per loro. I gobbi mi hanno rotto le palle.



Se lo meritano pure, da una parte vediamo i vari Conte, Lukaku e Marotta, dall'altra Giampaolo, Gazidis e un mercato vergognoso.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2019)

lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> se lo meritano pure, da una parte vediamo i vari conte, lukaku e marotta, dall'altra giampaolo, gazidis, *il nano* e un mercato vergognoso.



edit


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manco alla prima giornata riusciremo ad essere a pari punti con sti cani.



Sulla carta non c'è storia, ci sono superiori in tutto, e sul campo credo che ci daranno almeno 10 punti di distacco quest'anno.


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se lo meritano pure, da una parte vediamo i vari Conte, Lukaku e Marotta, dall'altra Giampaolo, Gazidis e un mercato vergognoso.


Io """"tifo"""" per loro in particolare per Conte. Quando era ai gobbi lo odiavo. Poi in Nazionale mi ha conquistato. È uno di quelle persone che riesce a trasmetterti una carica da paura. Un motivatore nato, un martello. Ammiro persone così.

Certo, idealmente mi piacerebbe veder per due asteroidi colpire Vinovo ed Appiano... Ma se proprio non è possibile spero vinca Gonde al posto dei gobbi.


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sulla carta non c'è storia, ci sono superiori in tutto, e sul campo credo che ci daranno almeno 10 punti di distacco quest'anno.



Farei la firma su 10 punti di distacco. Vorrebbe dire che arriveremo minimo quarti.


----------



## kekkopot (25 Agosto 2019)

Io non riesco a tifare per loro... se ricominceranno a vincere anche loro, il nostro purgatorio sarà ancora più sofferente. Perlomeno adesso ci prendiamo solo gli sbeffeggiamenti dei gobbi. Se iniziano anche le m...e sarà un incubo


----------



## Goro (26 Agosto 2019)

Pronti per l'inizio trionfale dei neroazzurri? Io no ma obiettivamente il loro percorso è positivo a differenza del nostro


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Agosto 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Io non riesco a tifare per loro... se ricominceranno a vincere anche loro, il nostro purgatorio sarà ancora più sofferente. Perlomeno adesso ci prendiamo solo gli sbeffeggiamenti dei gobbi. Se iniziano anche le m...e sarà un incubo



Sono d'accordo con te. Un altro scudetto bianconero non mi farebbe né caldo né freddo, una vittoria dell'Inda sarebbe per me insopportabile. Napoli a parte, se sarà testa a testa, confesso di sperare in una riedizione del 5 maggio 2002.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sulla carta non c'è storia, ci sono superiori in tutto, e sul campo credo che ci daranno almeno 10 punti di distacco quest'anno.



ti sei dimenticato uno zero??

fai 30 punti...


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2019)

Stasera? Vincono dal 3 al 5 a 0...in pieno entusiasmo.


----------



## sette (26 Agosto 2019)

non servirà ma comunque


----------



## sette (26 Agosto 2019)

fallo da arancione di brozovic: neanche ammonito


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2019)

il Lecce ne uscirà a pezzi, ma ha più giuoco di noi


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2019)

che goal brozovic


----------



## Hellscream (26 Agosto 2019)

Io sono sempre dell'idea che alla terza è meglio che non ci presentiamo.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2019)

Sensi sembra Pirlo

Meno male che abbiamo schivato Conte


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Agosto 2019)

una bella inter....bel gioco. che depressione


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre dell'idea che alla terza è meglio che non ci presentiamo.



Alla terza giochiamo a Verona meglio non presentarsi neanche lì


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sensi sembra Pirlo
> 
> Meno male che abbiamo schivato Conte



Ehhhh che guaio sarebbe stato Conte, eh? 

Meglio i maestri...


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Agosto 2019)

Noi facciamo un altro sport.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2019)

Comunque lasciate perdere, non li guardate. Tanto si sa da giugno come andrà a finire.


----------



## kipstar (26 Agosto 2019)

momento diametralmente opposto al nostro.....non c'è nulla da dire.....


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2019)

Sono già tutti col Kaioken x10000000, vè?


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2019)

Sensi da noi nemmeno avrebbe giocato, deve ambientarsi


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sensi sembra Pirlo
> 
> Meno male che abbiamo schivato Conte



Lol. ma tu non eri quello che non lo voleva? Lacrime.


----------



## sipno (26 Agosto 2019)

Sensi e Lukaku in campo...

Conte non è mica un folle come Giampaolo


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ehhhh che guaio sarebbe stato Conte, eh?
> 
> Meglio i maestri...



Conte sopravvalutato mi dicevano. E questo ha già trasformato l'inter in una macchina da guerra. Corrono come matti, giocate rapide e di prima. Allucinante.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2019)

Una domanda mi sorge spontanea : ma se conte fosse stato il nostro allenatore dove avrebbe messo suso???
Dubito avrebbe visto il campo( e non solo per questioni di modulo), questi vanno a mille all'ora.
Noi gli costruiamo prima il milan addosso e cambiamo modulo per lui.
Poveri noi. 
L'inter è tosta comunque, tosta e quadrata.


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2019)

Ehhh ma Conte è un piangina"cit 
Farà la fine di Lippi" cit

Divertiamoci con Giampelo, il nostro direttore d'orchestra


----------



## Anguus (26 Agosto 2019)

Giusto per chiarire che bastava spendere la metà in management e prendere Conte in panchina


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Una domanda mi sorge spontanea : ma se conte fosse stato il nostro allenatore dove avrebbe messo suso???
> Dubito avrebbe visto il campo( e non solo per questioni di modulo), questi vanno a mille all'ora.
> Noi gli costruiamo prima il milan addosso e cambiamo modulo per lui.
> Poveri noi.
> L'inter è tosta comunque, tosta e quadrata.



Se Conte fosse arrivato al Milan, la prima mossa sarebbe stata la seguente: lanciafiamme contro Sugo e Turca.


----------



## jacky (26 Agosto 2019)

Lo chiamavamo da anni conte... ci han preso gianpollo.
Poveri noi. Con Conte l’inter vince almeno 25 gare in carrozza.
Alla prima giornata son già a +3, l’anno scorso dopo 38 gare erano a +1.


----------



## Aron (26 Agosto 2019)

Secca dirlo, ma fanno un altro calcio rispetto a noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se Conte fosse arrivato al Milan, la prima mossa sarebbe stata la seguente: lanciafiamme contro Sugo e Turca.



Come minimo.
Li avrebbe etichettati come : non idonei alla causa.
Non ci stiamo perdendo anni dietro e l'ennesimo pre-campionato pure quest'anno.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2019)

usiamolo il var però. Che secondo me c'è un mezzo rigore per il Lecce.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Lol. ma tu non eri quello che non lo voleva? Lacrime.



No io volevo solo Giampaolo. Oppure Gasperson.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> No io volevo solo Giampaolo. Oppure Gasperson.



entrambi dieci volte superiori a Gattuso. Ci sta. Però ricordo ancora le frasi ironiche su gonde. 
Non è il migliore del mondo ma nel trasformare la melma in oro è il migliore, c'è poco da fare. E da noi sarebbe stato perfetto.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Lol. ma tu non eri quello che non lo voleva? Lacrime.



No, no. Lui è sempre stato tra i pochissimi pro Conte ed anti Montella e cani simili.


----------



## jacky (26 Agosto 2019)

Ma perché poi le altre in un mese trovano la quadra e noi senza nessun giocatore nuovo NON funzioneremo prima di Dicembre 2044?


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2019)

Beh vanno a mille orari. Sensi è una sorta di fusione tra Iniesta e Xavi


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> entrambi dieci volte superiori a Gattuso. Ci sta.



Probabile ma per come siamo messi per me Conte era l'unica scelta per fare il salto di qualità seppur con questa rosa.
Anche se Allegri non mi avrebbe fatto schifo.
Per il resto tanto valeva tenere Gattuso.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> No, no. Lui è sempre stato tra i pochissimi pro Conte ed anti Montella e cani simili.



ricordo male allora. Pardon 

Comunque nota positiva, Lukaku mi da l'impressione di un paracarro. Forse hanno bruciato 80 mln.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma perché poi le altre in un mese trovano la quadra e noi senza nessun giocatore nuovo NON funzioneremo prima di Dicembre 2044?



Penso che il fatto che siano delle mezze calzette non aiuta, aldilà dello scienziato in panchina.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma perché poi le altre in un mese trovano la quadra e noi senza nessun giocatore nuovo NON funzioneremo prima di Dicembre 2044?



Perchè gli altri prendono allenatori veri.

E' l'abc del calcio. Solo i nostri fenomeni non lo capiscono.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh vanno a mille orari. Sensi è una sorta di fusione tra Iniesta e Xavi



Però stanno giocando contro il Lecce, in casa eh


----------



## meteoras1982 (26 Agosto 2019)

Ragazzi ma dai tutta questa esaltazione per l'Inter!! Stanno giocando con il Lecce in casa ma dai!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ricordo male allora. Pardon
> 
> Comunque nota positiva, Lukaku mi da l'impressione di un paracarro. Forse hanno bruciato 80 mln.



Molto indietro fisicamente.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però stanno giocando contro il Lecce, in casa eh



fortunatamente non hanno una squadra forte come la vostra, altrimenti vincevano lo scudo in carrozza con Conte.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Perchè gli altri prendono allenatori veri.
> 
> E' l'abc del calcio. Solo i nostri fenomeni non lo capiscono.



Certo, però hanno in campo anche giocatori veri. Cioè me lo immagino il parruccone coi nostri.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> fortunatamente non hanno una squadra forte come la vostra, altrimenti vincevano lo scudo in carrozza con Conte.



Mah, per me esagerate un pochino. Io la vedo in maniera diversa e sono convito che abbiano fatto un mercato sbagliato e Conte non basta..
Dai stanno giocando contro una neopromossa scarsa, in casa. Vediamoli a lunga corsa..


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Certo, però hanno in campo anche giocatori veri. Cioè me lo immagino il parruccone coi nostri.



Stai tranquillo che pure i nostri cessi (forse a parte Sugo e Turca che verrebbero spediti su Marte) con Conte farebbero la loro figura.

E poi Conte mica allena fenomeni, eh? Ha più o meno la squadra di Spalletti, senza i "fenomeni" Icardi e Perisic.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2019)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma dai tutta questa esaltazione per l'Inter!! Stanno giocando con il Lecce in casa ma dai!!!!!!!!!



Io non sono esaltato. Sono depresso. Ogni volta manchiamo il treno della possibile svolta, puntualmente.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mah, per me esagerate un pochino. Io la vedo in maniera diversa e sono convito che abbiano fatto un mercato sbagliato e Conte non basta..
> Dai stanno giocando contro una neopromossa scarsa, in casa. Vediamoli a lunga corsa..



Capisci il momento. Noi facciamo ribrezzo ai cadaveri. Questi vincono discretamente con un allenatore top, penso sia normale mangiarsi il fegato.


----------



## Solo (26 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Una domanda mi sorge spontanea : ma se conte fosse stato il nostro allenatore dove avrebbe messo suso???
> Dubito avrebbe visto il campo( e non solo per questioni di modulo), questi vanno a mille all'ora.
> Noi gli costruiamo prima il milan addosso e cambiamo modulo per lui.
> Poveri noi.
> L'inter è tosta comunque, tosta e quadrata.


Suso sarebbe stato messo pubblicamente fuori rosa e spedito via, anche gratis. Altro che boiate sul fatto che è un fuoriclasse....

Comunque si sapeva...

Conte è il numero 1 nel cavare sangue dalle rape, sarebbe stato perfetto per le nostre pippe... E invece...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Agosto 2019)

Leggo i soliti commenti squilibrati e di esaltazione in modo non giustificato. Questa è probabilmente la partita più facile della stagione per l'Inter. Partita che gli è capitata casualmente alla prima, ma è senza dubbio la loro partita più facile. In casa, con la squadra tecnicamente meno dotata del campionato e con le energie e la spinta dell avere un nuovo allenatore e tanti nuovi giocatori


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2019)

ma poi aldilà degli obiettivi, se la società voleva un allenatore che rivalutava i cessi per rivenderli a prezzi maggiori, quello era proprio Conte


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stai tranquillo che pure i nostri cessi (forse a parte Sugo e Turca che verrebbero spediti su Marte) con Conte farebbero la loro figura.
> 
> E poi Conte mica allena fenomeni, eh? Ha più o meno la squadra di Spalletti, senza i "fenomeni" Icardi e Perisic.



Esatto. L'Inter non ha questo squadrone. Ma è lui che li rende tali. Ma si sapeva da quando avevano preso Marotta che facevano sul serio, a differenza di altri che prendono il Cr7 dei dirigenti.


----------



## Solo (26 Agosto 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Leggo i soliti commenti squilibrati e di esaltazione in modo non giustificato. Questa è probabilmente la partita più facile della stagione per l'Inter. Partita che gli è capitata casualmente alla prima, ma è senza dubbio la loro partita più facile. In casa, con la squadra tecnicamente meno dotata del campionato e con le energie e la spinta dell avere un nuovo allenatore e tanti nuovi giocatori


Noi 2 gol contro il Lecce forse non li faremo neanche tra andata e ritorno.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma poi aldilà degli obiettivi, se la società voleva un allenatore che rivalutava i cessi per rivenderli a prezzi maggiori, quello era proprio Conte



Ma conte credo voglia vincere o quantomeno farlo a breve. Poi metti che bisogna dargli un ingaggio da top giustamente. Dove volevamo presentarci?


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Leggo i soliti commenti squilibrati e di esaltazione in modo non giustificato. Questa è probabilmente la partita più facile della stagione per l'Inter. Partita che gli è capitata casualmente alla prima, ma è senza dubbio la loro partita più facile. In casa, con la squadra tecnicamente meno dotata del campionato e con le energie e la spinta dell avere un nuovo allenatore e tanti nuovi giocatori



Sarà ma a me manca quando alla prima giornata vincevamo 4-0 col Lecce in casa, anche se era solo il Lecce in casa. 
Con 37 partite da giocare si capiva già che si lottava per lo scudetto.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Capisci il momento. Noi facciamo ribrezzo ai cadaveri. Questi vincono discretamente con un allenatore top, penso sia normale mangiarsi il fegato.



Si vi capisco ma se fossi in voi a me farebbe più rosicare il Napoli, che ha meno mezzi di voi e dell’inter ed è al top.
Vincono discretamente perché vincono la prima in casa col Lecce? Poi siamo ancora al 26 agosto, sei sicuro che per voi le cose non cambieranno?


----------



## sacchino (26 Agosto 2019)

Stanno giocando con 5 riserve


----------



## hakaishin (26 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stai tranquillo che pure i nostri cessi (forse a parte Sugo e Turca che verrebbero spediti su Marte) con Conte farebbero la loro figura.
> 
> E poi Conte mica allena fenomeni, eh? Ha più o meno la squadra di Spalletti, senza i "fenomeni" Icardi e Perisic.




Come? Hanno preso il fenomeno lukrapu? Barella il magnifico.
Hanno speso quasi 200 milioni eh


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si vi capisco ma se fossi in voi a me farebbe più rosicare il Napoli, che ha meno mezzi di voi e dell’inter ed è al top.
> Vincono discretamente perché vincono la prima in casa col Lecce? Poi siamo ancora al 26 agosto, sei sicuro che per voi le cose non cambieranno?



Questo non lo so. Probabilmente si esagera anche con conte e l'inter, ma il tutto è enfatizzato dalla nostra condizione attuale e dal recente passato.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2019)

A noi non manca l'allenatore. Manca la proprietà. Tutto il resto è irrilevante e segue come conseguenza.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma conte credo voglia vincere o quantomeno farlo a breve. Poi metti che bisogna dargli un ingaggio da top giustamente. Dove volevamo presentarci?




Però con un mercato da 200 milioni e 12 milioni di stipendio deve vincere per forza o no?


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Leggo i soliti commenti squilibrati e di esaltazione in modo non giustificato. Questa è probabilmente la partita più facile della stagione per l'Inter. Partita che gli è capitata casualmente alla prima, ma è senza dubbio la loro partita più facile. In casa, con la squadra tecnicamente meno dotata del campionato e con le energie e la spinta dell avere un nuovo allenatore e tanti nuovi giocatori



La partita è indubbiamente facile ma si vede già la mano di conte nei movimenti , nei tempi, nell'aggressività , nella cattiveria nel cercare la giocata e nel recupero palla.
Parliamo pur sempre di una squadra che ha spedito su marte giocatori importanti nell'economia del gioco nerazzurro come icardi e perisic mentre noi abbiamo passato un'estate intera a lodare suso il meraviglioso leccandoci poi le ferite come polli.
Purtroppo o per fortuna la scelta dell'allenatore è sempre la vera e unica cartina al tornasole della bontà del progetto e del livello del progetto. 
L'inter passa da spalletti a conte, noi da gattuso a giampaolo.
E Conte un'estate dietro a suso non l'avrebbe mai passata.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Questo non lo so. Probabilmente si esagera anche con conte e l'inter, ma il tutto è enfatizzato dalla nostra condizione attuale e dal recente passato.




Si si lo capisco. Però sempre il 26 agosto è. C’è un intero campionato e parla sempre il campo.
Alla fine l’anno scorso vi sono arrivati avanti di un solo punto..


----------



## Solo (26 Agosto 2019)

Io vorrei far notare quanto cacchio corrono più o meno TUTTI. Noi invece ieri siamo partiti già col serbatoio mezzo vuoto. Milan Lab andrebbe raso al suolo.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2019)

Mi sa che sto Sensi (che da noi sarebbe già stato riempito di insulti) sta in ultra istinto. Confermate?


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Io vorrei far notare quanto cacchio corrono più o meno TUTTI. Noi invece ieri siamo partiti già col serbatoio mezzo vuoto. Milan Lab andrebbe raso al suolo.



L'inter muscolarmente ci distrugge ma questo accade da anni.
Solo che una volta noi eravamo illegali nella tecnica.... una volta.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Io vorrei far notare quanto cacchio corrono più o meno TUTTI. Noi invece ieri siamo partiti già col serbatoio mezzo vuoto. Milan Lab andrebbe raso al suolo.



E' tutta una tattica.
A dicembre saremo fulmini di guerra come il Milan di dicembre 2014 di Inzaghi.


----------



## Solo (26 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'inter muscolarmente ci distrugge ma questo accade da anni.
> Solo che una volta noi eravamo illegali nella tecnica.... una volta.


Sì, comunque io mi riferivo non solo all'Inter, ma a tutte le squadre in questa prima giornata. Da quello che ho visto la partita del Milan è stata la più penosa in termini di ritmo e intensità.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Agosto 2019)

Volete proprio farvi del male a guardare 'sta partita.


È già abbastanza masochistico guardarsi il Milan ma guardare le melme con Conte in panchina è troppo...


----------



## kekkopot (26 Agosto 2019)

Comunque gioca meglio il Lecce di noi..


----------



## RickyB83 (26 Agosto 2019)

Che senso questa Inter! Se arrivassimo a - 20 non mi stupirebbe per niente


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sì, comunque io mi riferivo non solo all'Inter, ma a tutte le squadre in questa prima giornata. Da quello che ho visto la partita del Milan è stata la più penosa in termini di ritmo e intensità.



Perchè appunto abbiamo molti interpreti penosi come forza muscolare.
Calabria, suso, calha , RR, castillejo sono molto carenti chi per forza, chi per velocità, chi per massa muscolare, chi per cambio passo.
Insigne sarà nano ma almeno è veloce, giusto per fare un paragone.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2019)

il terzo lo fa Lukaku


----------



## Lo Gnu (26 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi sa che sto Sensi (che da noi sarebbe già stato riempito di insulti) sta in ultra istinto. Confermate?



Confermo Admin. Però ti dico una cosa, questo qui, Conte o non Conte...è davvero forte e quando eravamo vicini molti tifosi lo schifavano dicendo "pallottola schivata".


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono già tutti col Kaioken x10000000, vè?



sottoscrivo anche se non sto vedendo


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2019)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Confermo Admin. Però ti dico una cosa, questo qui, Conte o non Conte...è davvero forte e quando eravamo vicini molti tifosi lo schifavano dicendo "pallottola schivata".



Purtroppo i giocatori allenati da Conte non sono pienamente giudicabili in base al loro effettivo valore. Io sono sicuro che un Sensi nel Milan di Giampaolo (o Gattuso, o Montella, o Inzaghi e compagnia cantante) farebbe ridere.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il terzo lo fa Lukaku



tac


----------



## meteoras1982 (26 Agosto 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> tac



Va beh erroraccio del portiere dai!!!!!!!


----------



## Igniorante (26 Agosto 2019)

Chissà se a fine stagione i commercialisti rossoneri avranno capito che con Conte spendi ma vinci, con Giampollo e Aivan "guru del FPF" Cazzidis invece ti ridono dietro anche le neopromosse.


----------



## Solo (26 Agosto 2019)

E sono 3...


----------



## Hellscream (26 Agosto 2019)

3-0 intanto ha segnato pure Lukaku.


----------



## kekkopot (26 Agosto 2019)

Gabriel... poi si chiedeva il perché non giocava


----------



## R41D3N (26 Agosto 2019)

Prevedo un cappotto al prossimo derby tipo il 4-0 che ci rifilo' Mourinho anni fa


----------



## Aron (26 Agosto 2019)

Non voglio neanche pensare a quello che farà quest’Inter al derby.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Agosto 2019)

coi giovani si vince


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Prevedo un cappotto al prossimo derby tipo il 4-0 che ci rifilo' Mourinho anni fa


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2019)

ma guardate brozovic a livello 100


----------



## Hellscream (26 Agosto 2019)

Comunque hanno ragione gli altri, guardare sta partita è solo farsi del male dal nervoso che ti sale a pensare a quello schifo di ieri...


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2019)

adesso vediamo se segna pure sbarella


----------



## Igniorante (26 Agosto 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non voglio neanche pensare a quello che farà quest’Inter al derby.



Non capisci, il progettooh è più importanteeh, basta di ragionare a breve termine, la via di Elliot è quella giustaah


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2019)

Lukaku e Lautaro neanche sapevo chi fossero l'anno scorso... nel frattempo però noi andiamo in giro con Castilcoso 40 kg


----------



## kekkopot (26 Agosto 2019)

Ma l’Inter gioca con Ranocchia in difesa


----------



## Lo Gnu (26 Agosto 2019)

Comunque hanno una condizione atletica mostruosa. I nostri invece sembrano quelli della partita Fantozziana scapoli contro ammogliati. 




Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo i giocatori allenati da Conte non sono pienamente giudicabili in base al loro effettivo valore. Io sono sicuro che un Sensi nel Milan di Giampaolo (o Gattuso, o Montella, o Inzaghi e compagnia cantante) farebbe ridere.



Non escludo questo, dato che ormai chiunque arrivi si imbrocchisce.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2019)

stannoanni luce davanti a noi anche nella tifoseria. 
loro se non vincono fanno casino sotto la sede, non si spippettano perchè il bilancio haguadagnato un 5%.


----------



## Cataldinho (26 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Una domanda mi sorge spontanea : ma se conte fosse stato il nostro allenatore dove avrebbe messo suso???
> Dubito avrebbe visto il campo( e non solo per questioni di modulo), questi vanno a mille all'ora.
> Noi gli costruiamo prima il milan addosso e cambiamo modulo per lui.
> Poveri noi.
> L'inter è tosta comunque, tosta e quadrata.


Suso avrebbe probabilmente ricevuto lo stesso trattamento che gli riservò mihailovic.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2019)

seeee ciao che gol ha fatto pure questo O_O


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2019)

Candreva che torna versione Gerrard


----------



## Solo (26 Agosto 2019)

Buahahhahaahah Conte ha resuscitato pure Candreva, e qua c'era gente che non lo voleva ahahaha

Ci meritiamo la serie B.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2019)

kaiokennnnnnnnnnnnnnn 100!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dameunte virus (26 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però con un mercato da 200 milioni e 12 milioni di stipendio deve vincere per forza o no?



La mia risposta è no, non è certamente obbligata a vincere ne per forza e ne per amore.
Basta vedere quanto ha speso la juve in questi ultimi anni per cercare di vincere la champion, 
e non mi dire che la juve ha speso cosi tanto per ri-vincere in campionato, perché nessuno ci crede.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Buahahhahaahah Conte ha resuscitato pure Candreva, e qua c'era gente che non lo voleva ahahaha
> 
> Ci meritiamo la serie B.



Che razza di tifosi i milanisti postmoderni. Da brividi. TIfosi con la calcolatrice al posto della bandiera.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Agosto 2019)

ha resuscitato pure candreva forse ,ma per noi era troppo gobbo Andonio


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Buahahhahaahah Conte ha resuscitato pure Candreva, e qua c'era gente che non lo voleva ahahaha
> 
> Ci meritiamo la serie B.



Si ma poi ci escludono dalle coppe!1!1!1!1
Giampaolo è perfetto per i giovani!!1!1!1!1!1


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2019)

Ne vedremo delle belle al derby


----------



## Hellscream (26 Agosto 2019)

Quante bestemmie... e noi che stiamo con le calcolatrici in mano... poi a maggio festeggiamo lo scudetto del bilancio... quante bestemmie, quante bestemmie....


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2019)

Conte è un mostro, purtroppo. Ma sono cose risapute, per chi mastica almeno un pò di calcio.

Io penso che se allenasse il Lecce lo porterebbe tranquillamente in Europa League.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma poi ci escludono dalle coppe!1!1!1!1
> Giampaolo è perfetto per i giovani!!1!1!1!1!1



Aldilà delle coppe, ma vogliamo mettere lo status dell'inter con il Milan attuale? Dai, chi sceglierebbe mai il Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte è un mostro, purtroppo. Ma sono cose risapute, per chi mastica almeno un pò di calcio.
> 
> Io penso che se allenasse il Lecce lo porterebbe tranquillamente in Europa League.



Grande allenatore. Però non è Gesù Cristo. L'inter ha comunque una bella squadra. Stasera comunque non fa testo. Il Lecce è poca roba.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Agosto 2019)

Ma poi siete davvero così convinti che Conte potesse mai scegliere noi? Questi gli hanno speso milioni su milioni, noi cosa potevano offrirgli? Il magico Borini?


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che razza di tifosi i milanisti postmoderni. Da brividi. TIfosi con la calcolatrice al posto della bandiera.



Puoi anche chiamarli per quello che sono, dai, senza problemi, chiamali 'belve rossonere' (come i conti..).


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma poi siete davvero così convinti che Conte potesse mai scegliere noi? Questi gli hanno speso milioni su milioni, noi cosa potevano offrirgli? Il magico Borini?



Ripeto: l'Inter è tutto fuorchè una squadra trascendentale. E' Conte che li dopa.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2019)

Comunque è solo la prima giornata ma ho il sospetto che Sarri non possa permettersi di sbagliare NULLA


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aldilà delle coppe, ma vogliamo mettere lo status dell'inter con il Milan attuale? Dai, chi sceglierebbe mai il Milan.



Sono più avanti, ma ciò non preclude di fatto la possibilità ad ingaggiare allenatori TOP, non mezze tacche abituate a raggiungere quota 40.


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque è solo la prima giornata ma ho il sospetto che Sarri non possa permettersi di sbagliare NULLA



Solo il Napoli mi è sembrato già in palla, ma Ancelotti a livello nazionale non è Conte, e quest'ultimo a livello europeo non è il primo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Agosto 2019)

Non preoccupatevi che tanto parrucchino flopperà cit.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2019)

Candreva, che fino all'altro ieri ammazzava i passanti fuori S.Siro, ora la mette nel sette da 30 metri con tre passi di rincorsa.
Che errore pazzesco non prendere Gonde....


----------



## hakaishin (26 Agosto 2019)

Dameunte virus ha scritto:


> La mia risposta è no, non è certamente obbligata a vincere ne per forza e ne per amore.
> Basta vedere quanto ha speso la juve in questi ultimi anni per cercare di vincere la champion,
> e non mi dire che la juve ha speso cosi tanto per ri-vincere in campionato, perché nessuno ci crede.



Champions e campionato sono 2 cose diverse.
Spendere 200 milioni per il mercato e dare 12 milioni a conte vuol dire che sono obbligati a vincere


----------



## Igniorante (26 Agosto 2019)

Come al solito, tutto ampiamente pronosticato dai più "scafati" qui dentro.
Ma Conte era troppo juventino, chiedeva troppo di stipendio ecc... 
Avanti così, aspetto con ansia il derby.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte è un mostro, purtroppo. Ma sono cose risapute, per chi mastica almeno un pò di calcio.
> 
> Io penso che se allenasse il Lecce lo porterebbe tranquillamente in Europa League.



Non esistono allenatori maghi. Multicit.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Agosto 2019)

Io sto male a ripensare che dei tifosi milanisti fossero contenti dell'arrivo di Giampollo al Milan e Conte all'inter


----------



## Solo (26 Agosto 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Solo il Napoli mi è sembrato già in palla, ma Ancelotti a livello nazionale non è Conte, e quest'ultimo a livello europeo non è il primo.


Ancelotti ha bisogno dei campioni per vincere. Al Napoli non vincerà una mazza...

È una sfida Juve-Inter.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Agosto 2019)

Leonardo voleva Conte, voleva gente forte ed è stato silurato. Mi dispiace molto dirlo, ma è giusto che l'Inter sbatta in faccia alla nostra società inesistente e ai nostri dirigenti Conte ed il loro progetto ambizioso. Intanto Lukaku l'ha già puciata eh.


----------



## hsl (26 Agosto 2019)

Pensare che siamo solo alla prima e dobbiamo già inseguire le nostre rivali.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (26 Agosto 2019)

L'inter ha un inizio campionato molto favorevole. In teoria la prima avversaria seria dovrebbe essere il Milan...


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2019)

non credo sia molto indicativo l'esordio in casa contro il lecce al ritorno in serie a dopo tanti anni.
non c'era partita.
iniziamo a vedere cosa combineranno in champions,tra qualche giorno c'è il girone.


----------



## RojoNero (26 Agosto 2019)

ho visto i gol di Iniesta(Sensi) e R.Carlos(Candreva) belli.... ok è ufficiale Conte fa uso di magia nera


----------



## Igniorante (26 Agosto 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io sto male a ripensare che dei tifosi milanisti fossero contenti dell'arrivo di Giampollo al Milan e Conte all'inter



I famosi milanisti col blu al posto del rosso


----------



## Dameunte virus (26 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Champions e campionato sono 2 cose diverse.
> Spendere 200 milioni per il mercato e dare 12 milioni a conte vuol dire che sono obbligati a vincere



Il principio è lo stesso, la formula " +spendo = vittoria "
nel calcio non vale,
e la juve in questi ultimi anni l'ha dimostrato ampiamente.


----------



## Emme (26 Agosto 2019)

Conte non sarebbe mai e poi mai venuto ad allenare una squadra di scarponi come quella attuale del milan...si sarebbe dovuto fare una mega rivoluzione che sta attuale società non sarebbe stata in grado di affrontare nessuno dei vari investimenti richiesti...

Stasera non fa testo, il Lecce imbarazzante, e in porta c'era Gabriel, quello che mi pare che quando pareva i rigori diceva tipo sei mio figlio o sono tuo padre, se non ricordo male...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2019)

Quest'anno non vedrò neanche 1 minuto di Serie A.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Agosto 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Chissà se a fine stagione i commercialisti rossoneri avranno capito che con Conte spendi ma vinci, con Giampollo e Aivan "guru del FPF" Cazzidis invece ti ridono dietro anche le neopromosse.



Per siffatti guru l’UNICA (e lo scrivono sempre in maiuscolo, a mò di sottolineatura) via per riportare il Milan in alto è applicare le misure alla Mario Monti del Mastro Lindo sudafricano e dello strozzino giudeo.

Ti dicono che il Milan prima deve tagliare i costi, e poi, solo poi, una volta qualificatosi in CL, potrà aumentare i ricavi.

Quando gli fai notare che:

1. I costi sono incomprimibili oltre una certa soglia, se si hanno certi obiettivi, pena il cedere in competitività.

2. L’Inter con Suning aumentò del 33% i ricavi nel primo anno (fonte calcioefinanza), dal Giugno 2016 al Giugno 2017, passando da 240 milioni di ricavi a 320 milioni, e questo prima di entrare in Champions League (visto che l’Inter tornò a qualificarsi solo alla fine di quella stagione).

3. Tagliando i costi non puoi ingaggiare i giocatori che ti portano al quarto posto e quindi non puoi nemmeno iniziare il circolo virtuoso di aumento ricavi di cui parlano loro (teoria comunque smontata dai fatti elencati al punto 2).

Come dicevo, quando gli fai notare tutto ciò loro ribadiscono: è l’UNICA via.

Sono programmati così, c’è poco da fare. Un bot avrebbe più libertà di pensiero.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2019)

Conte dopo aver vinto 4-0:"C'è da migliorare".


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte dopo aver vinto 4-0:"C'è da migliorare".



Mentalità vincente.

Quella che al Milan manca da eoni, per la semplice ragione che la mentalità vincente è data in primis dalla proprietà, che assume allenatori e calciatori confermi alla propria forma mentis vincente.

Al Milan sono eoni che alle varie proprietà non interessa vincere, e le scelte di allenatori e giocatori vengono fatte di conseguenza.

L’A.C Milan 1899 è un club di calcio ma non fa calcio. Da molti anni non è il calcio la prima ragione di esistenza di questo club, ormai diventato l’A.C Giannino.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sono più avanti, ma ciò non preclude di fatto la possibilità ad ingaggiare allenatori TOP, non mezze tacche abituate a raggiungere quota 40.


No, semplicemente perché allenatori top non vengono. Attualmente abbiano l’appeal di un Atalanta qualsiasi. L’inter è quasi una top e può ambire a profili del genere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No, semplicemente perché allenatori top non vengono. Attualmente abbiano l’appeal di un Atalanta qualsiasi. L’inter è quasi una top e può ambire a profili del genere.



Ma quale Atalanta, che l’anno scorso l’hanno mandata in CL a calci nel colon a nostri danni.

Il Milan di Elliot, colui che mandò in default l’Argentina, sequestrò il jet di un Presidente ecc ecc, conta meno dell’Atalanta di Percassi.

Basti sottolineare che nel 2018/2019 il Milan si vide tolti cinque punti legittimi dagli arbitraggi (esistono le classifiche senza errori arbitrali), trattati peggio di noi solo il Torino con sette punti tolti.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Agosto 2019)

Conte è un grande, zero chiacchiere


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Agosto 2019)

I gobbi ripetono come un mantra che Conte non è poi chissà cosa, che noi milanisti esageriamo etc. Ma onestamente sembra che cerchino di convincere loro stessi, più che noi. 
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]: Noi sappiamo già come andrà e tu quando la Juve annunciò Sarri dicesti di andare a scommettere l'Inter campione d'italia. Che dire? Lo sapevamo già che avevi ragione. Ma qua c'è gente che si spippetta sul fpf, dicendo che bisogna seguire le regole etc. Per giustificare una società inesistente. Noi manco sappiamo chi sia il nostro vero e reale proprietario, l'Inter invece è più avanti. Ha una società seria e vera, che ha dimostrato la propria ambizione mandando a casa Spalletti (che male non aveva fatto) prendere Conte, un vero top.

Tutto il resto non conta e sento i graffi della gente che cerca di arrampicarsi sugli specchi per dar peso alla propria tesi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Agosto 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> I gobbi ripetono come un mantra che Conte non è poi chissà cosa, che noi milanisti esageriamo etc. Ma onestamente sembra che cerchino di convincere loro stessi, più che noi.
> 
> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]: Noi sappiamo già come andrà e tu quando la Juve annunciò Sarri dicesti di andare a scommettere l'Inter campione d'italia. Che dire? Lo sapevamo già che avevi ragione. Ma qua c'è gente che si spippetta sul fpf, dicendo che bisogna seguire le regole etc. Per giustificare una società inesistente. Noi manco sappiamo chi sia il nostro vero e reale proprietario, l'Inter invece è più avanti. Ha una società seria e vera, che ha dimostrato la propria ambizione mandando a casa Spalletti (che male non aveva fatto) prendere Conte, un vero top.
> 
> Tutto il resto non conta e sento i graffi della gente che cerca di arrampicarsi sugli specchi per dar peso alla propria tesi.



Quoto tutto.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma quale Atalanta, che l’anno scorso l’hanno mandata in CL a calci nel colon a nostri danni.
> 
> Il Milan di Elliot, colui che mandò in default l’Argentina, sequestrò il jet di un Presidente ecc ecc, conta meno dell’Atalanta di Percassi.
> 
> Basti sottolineare che nel 2018/2019 il Milan si vide tolti cinque punti legittimi dagli arbitraggi (esistono le classifiche senza errori arbitrali), trattati peggio di noi solo il Torino con sette punti tolti.



Uno può credere quello che vuole. Siamo in democrazia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Uno può credere quello che vuole. Siamo in democrazia.



Certo, io ho riportato dati oggettivi. 

Era per dire che l’Atalanta al momento ci espleta le funzioni fisiologiche in testa, non solo come competitività, ma anche come peso politico.


----------



## Pungiglione (27 Agosto 2019)

Emme ha scritto:


> Conte non sarebbe mai e poi mai venuto ad allenare una squadra di scarponi come quella attuale del milan...si sarebbe dovuto fare una mega rivoluzione che sta attuale società non sarebbe stata in grado di affrontare nessuno dei vari investimenti richiesti...
> 
> Stasera non fa testo, il Lecce imbarazzante, e in porta c'era *Gabriel, quello che mi pare che quando pareva i rigori diceva tipo sei mio figlio o sono tuo padre, se non ricordo male.*..



Ahahahhahahahaahagahah che perla hai tirato fuori! L'avevo rimossa


----------



## bmb (27 Agosto 2019)

Il livello di frustrazione del tifoso milanista è all'apice storico. Dell'Inter mi importa poco, è la loro storia che li porta ad esaltarsi in queste situazioni e ritrovarsi poi, puntualmente, a 30 punti dal primo posto a Dicembre. Mi interessa più il fatto che il vero interista con corda e sapone al seguito sia diventato il tifoso medio milanista.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Agosto 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Il livello di frustrazione del tifoso milanista è all'apice storico. Dell'Inter mi importa poco, è la loro storia che li porta ad esaltarsi in queste situazioni e ritrovarsi poi, puntualmente, a 30 punti dal primo posto a Dicembre. Mi interessa più il fatto che il vero interista con corda e sapone al seguito sia diventato il tifoso medio milanista.



È vero.

Domandiamoci il perché, però.


----------



## fra29 (27 Agosto 2019)

Fisicamente straripante, non oso immaginare i nostri nanetti con i piedi al contrario contro questi..
Almeno lo scorso avevamo Baka a reggere un po' l'urto.. 
La vittoria con scarto di almeno 3 per l'Inter sarà quotata sotto il 2...


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (27 Agosto 2019)

Non c’è nulla di cui stupirsi.

Suning è una vera proprietà, Idiott invece è semplicemente una banda di strozzini 

E capisci subito le intenzioni: l’inter prende Conte, un allenatore top, perché punta a vincere
Il Milan prende Giamburrasca, allenatore mediocre, che segna nel proprio curriculum il DECIMO POSTO IN SERIE A come miglior piazzamento. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando???

Altra differenza: Conte va in conferenza stampa e si incazza in mondovisione perché non gli hanno preso Lukaku. Risultato? La settimana seguente Lukaku è a Milano.

Giamburrasca invece va in conferenza stampa e dice che Suso è un fuoriclasse, e che per lui allenare il Milan è un sogno. UN SOGNO.

Capite la differenza? Per Giamburrasca ALLENARE il Milan è un sogno; invece per l’inter ESSERE ALLENATA da Conte è un sogno. Giampollo sogna il Milan, il mondo Inter sogna Conte. 

Che amarezza


----------



## Manue (27 Agosto 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Non c’è nulla di cui stupirsi.
> 
> Suning è una vera proprietà, Idiott invece è semplicemente una banda di strozzini
> 
> ...



Conte al Milan non sarebbe mai venuto, mai.


----------



## The P (27 Agosto 2019)

Questo weekend ho visto Milan, Lazio e Inter. Mi sa che questo campionato seguirò le ultime due. 

E non è questione di essere tifosi occasionali, è questione di seguire il calcio o un'altro sport. Spero che il Milan torni ad essere una squadra di calcio un giorno.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2019)

rivedendo gli highlights, contate voi quante volte tira da fuori l'inter e sfiora pali o traverse o addirittura segna... noi già non sappiamo entrare in area, poi da fuori tiriamo una o due volte o addosso ai difensori o sulla luna (le balistiche!)


----------



## Lambro (27 Agosto 2019)

Conte é stato cercato, ci sono stati contatti seri, ma ha scelato il progetto più avanti, ha fatto bene. Noi siamo indietro e non ne vediamo l'uscita, i difetti cronici si sono addirittura ingigantiti quest'anno (poca fisicità, zero sulle palle inattive come corner e punizioni buttate in area, zero filtro a metàcampo), mi pare evidente che sarà un girone d'andata in totale difficoltà, si spera che nel mercato di gennaio vengano tappati alcuni buchi ma intanto anche quest'anno é massimo da e. League.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Agosto 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> I gobbi ripetono come un mantra che Conte non è poi chissà cosa, che noi milanisti esageriamo etc. Ma onestamente sembra che cerchino di convincere loro stessi, più che noi.
> 
> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]: Noi sappiamo già come andrà e tu quando la Juve annunciò Sarri dicesti di andare a scommettere l'Inter campione d'italia. Che dire? Lo sapevamo già che avevi ragione. Ma qua c'è gente che si spippetta sul fpf, dicendo che bisogna seguire le regole etc. Per giustificare una società inesistente. Noi manco sappiamo chi sia il nostro vero e reale proprietario, l'Inter invece è più avanti. Ha una società seria e vera, che ha dimostrato la propria ambizione mandando a casa Spalletti (che male non aveva fatto) prendere Conte, un vero top.
> 
> Tutto il resto non conta e sento i graffi della gente che cerca di arrampicarsi sugli specchi per dar peso alla propria tesi.



Ma l'Inter ha già vinto il campionato al 26 di Agosto?


----------



## hiei87 (27 Agosto 2019)

La differenza tra le due proprietà la si vide già quando una prese Marotta e l'altra Gadzidis.
Ciò che fa rabbia è che, se fino all'anno scorso solo il divario coi gobbi era incolmabile, adesso anche inter e Napoli sono inavvicinabili, a meno che domani non ci acquisti uno sceicco e non venga cancellato il fair play finanziario.


----------



## Black (27 Agosto 2019)

ok, l'Inda arriverà avanti a noi, al derby probabilmente ci distruggeranno e noi faremo una stagione pessima (non sono ironico, ma ho veramente zero fiducia in Giampy). Però esaltarli dopo una vittoria casalinga contro una neopromossa mi sembra un pò esagerato.


----------



## bmb (27 Agosto 2019)

.


----------



## vannu994 (27 Agosto 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma l'Inter ha già vinto il campionato al 26 di Agosto?



Si contro il Lecce ha chiuso definitivamente i giochi... Che amarezza.


----------



## chicagousait (27 Agosto 2019)

Sembrate un gruppo di donne in piena tempesta ormonale a causa del ciclo. Hanno giocato una partita contro una neopromossa che praticamente non è scesa in campo.

Al derby ci massacreranno? Molto probabilmente, ma non hanno vinto nulla


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Non c’è nulla di cui stupirsi.
> 
> Suning è una vera proprietà, Idiott invece è semplicemente una banda di strozzini
> 
> ...



La vita è bella perche varia. 
Magari il Milan l ha voluto fortemente, gli ha offerto più soldi ma LUI ha deciso di non venire. 
E come farne una colpa a parrucchino ? Tu alleneresti Borini , la turca e Disuso ? 

Quindi vedi che ogni tua dichiarazione sopra è opinabile siccome nessuno di noi conosce la verità


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Agosto 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La vita è bella perche varia.
> Magari il Milan l ha voluto fortemente, gli ha offerto più soldi ma LUI ha deciso di non venire.
> E come farne una colpa a parrucchino ? Tu alleneresti Borini , la turca e Disuso ?
> 
> Quindi vedi che ogni tua dichiarazione sopra è opinabile siccome nessuno di noi conosce la verità



Eh si perché invece allenare Candreva, Brozovic e D'ambrosio scalda il cuore.


----------



## Goro (27 Agosto 2019)

Inter travolgente. Non serve un genio per capire che con Conte lotteranno per lo scudetto.

Noi? E' stato solo l'ennesimo chiodo su una bara talmente piena da non esserci praticamente più spazio. Ci stanno portando in un oblio sempre più profondo, l'ultimo passo sarà il SA quadriennale che ci cancellerà anche dal ricordo delle ultime vittorie.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Agosto 2019)

Io amo il Milan e tiferò sempre Milan, ma il punto è un altro. La cosa drammatica non è la vittoria di ieri contro il Lecce (Che poi aggiungendo una parentesi, continuate a dire che è una neopromossa etc. Ma noi saremmo stati in grado di fargliene 4? Ho dei seri dubbi.) ma il percorso di crescita che sta facendo l'Inter e che noi NON stiamo facendo. Io ricordo ancora i commenti sull'Inter di Thoir: "Se finirà in mano a goldman sachs saranno cavoli per loro, è un fondo speculativo" be, non sono finiti in mano a loro, ma bensi a mani migliori. Invece a noi che è successo? Il peggio del peggio, siamo finiti in mano ad un fondo speculativo, FORSE, perché in realtà non è chiaro chi sia il nostro reale proprietario. Lo schifo che stanno facendo è sotto gli occhi di tutti, eppure c'è gente che ha ancora fiducia in questa società e che trova scuse sul fpf per giustificare questa pagliacciata di Eliott. 

Il dramma è che l'Inter è in Champions da 2 anni di fila, che appena hanno potuto hanno preso Marotta, il miglior dirigente Italiano che a sua volta alla prima occasione ha preso uno degli allenatori migliori del mondo, Antonio Conte. Questo è il dramma! Il dramma è vedere l'Inter con un progetto degno di sto nome e vedere noi che ancora arranchiamo e navighiamo a vista come 3 anni fa. Questa è la cosa che fa girare le palle! L'inter forse non vincerà lo scudetto quest'anno, ma lo farà molto presto.
E' cosi difficile da capire che la cosa che fa rosicare è questa e non una vittoria contro una neopromossa?


----------



## Route66 (27 Agosto 2019)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Sembrate un gruppo di donne in piena tempesta ormonale a causa del ciclo. Hanno giocato una partita contro una neopromossa che praticamente non è scesa in campo.
> 
> Al derby ci massacreranno? Molto probabilmente, ma non hanno vinto nulla



Gli ultimi anni durissmi hanno trasformato buona parte dei tifosi milanista nel classico personaggio che vedendo passare sulla strada una figura dalle sembianze femminili con lunghi capelli biondi si ferma impalato a fissarla con la bava alla bocca salvo accorgersi poi che trattasi di Fassone con parrucca.....
L'Inter avrebbe battuto largamente il Lecce anche con Spalletti in panca magari con 3 reti del suo bomber principe che attualmente viene lasciato scorrazzare per il lago a qualche km da casa mia in attesa degli eventi.
L'Inter ha da almeno 5 anni una degli migliori strutture di squadra in Italia composta dal miglior portiere, uno dei due migliori difensori centrali, un buon/ottimo centrocampista e il miglior bomber per eccellenza e con questo ha fatto schifo tanto quanto noi che non abbiamo ne capo ne coda.
L'Inter è uscita dal percorso del fpf grazie alle mega plusvalenze fittizie generate dal suo ottimo settore giovanile ed alle sponsorizzazioni gonfiate della sua nuova proprietà cosa che noi non ci possiamo permettere non avendo ne una ne l'altra(proprietà e settore giovanile) e di questo sappiamo bene chi dobbiamo ringraziare.
L'Inter ci arriverà davanti e ci batterà nei derby grazie a delle reti su calci d'angolo?Probabile anzi probabilissimo però ragazzi....animo su dai!!
Il nano e il pelato ci hanno abbandonato in mezzo al mare, il cinefake e i suoi due cavalli di tr... hanno fatto più danni dei pirati e adesso il ns curatore fallimentare con l'aiuto di Paolo e Zorro ci sta riportando nel bacino di carenaggio in attesa di essere rimessi in sesto e dell'arrivo del nuovo acquirente sperando che sia ricco, bello e con gli occhi azzurri e con qualche ottima idea in testa.
Forza Milan!!


----------



## varvez (27 Agosto 2019)

Pro-Conte di vecchia data? eccomi.


----------



## varvez (27 Agosto 2019)

Ah, per inciso, Spalletti è (sarà) disponibile nel caso in cui Giampaolo tracolla


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Agosto 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Non c’è nulla di cui stupirsi.
> 
> Suning è una vera proprietà, Idiott invece è semplicemente una banda di strozzini
> 
> ...



Perfetto. Assolutamente perfetto.

#Idiottammazzati


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ah, per inciso, Spalletti è (sarà) disponibile nel caso in cui Giampaolo tracolla



Sarebbe una tristezza enorme.

Dovremo puntare su Allegri, su Mourinho. E farlo anche subito.


----------



## varvez (27 Agosto 2019)

e nemmeno piace molto ai tifosi dell'Inter... Noi dovevamo prendere Conte se avessimo avuto un serio progetto di rilancio. Invece non lo abbiamo, ne Conte ne il Progetto. Fino a quando non avverrà la vera cessione.


----------



## Milanlove (27 Agosto 2019)

Hanno un progetto serio e lo hanno dimostrato eliminando i 3 giocatori più forti ad esclusione di Skriniar. L'hanno fatto senza alcun timore, senza alcun ripensamento perchè sanno cosa stanno facendo e cosa stanno costruendo.
La cosa però che più invidio a loro, è l'entusiasmo. Si vede proprio come hanno affrontato la partita, nessuno aveva paura di sbagliare, ognuno provava la giocata, il pubblico che si esaltava anche solo nel vedere Lukaku fare una sgroppata. E' proprio un altro clima rispetto al nostro deprimente. E sinceramente oltre ovviamente a Conte, io ho pure il rimpianto di Sensi. Uno che a noi avrebbe fatto comodissimo.

Noi siamo sempre al vivere alla giornata. I proprietari di oggi saranno anche i proprietari di domani? I dirigenti di oggi saranno anche i dirigenti di domani? I giocatori di oggi saranno anche i giocatori di domani? Boh?? E il brutto è che la risposta sperata dovrebbe essere "no". Siamo costantemente al punto di partenza e da lì non ci smuoviamo. Abbiamo pensato più al tar, al tas, agli avvocati, allo sceicco, alla cordata e tizio e caio rispetto alla costruzione di un qualcosa di SERIO che riporti il Milan ad alto livello.
Abbiamo distrutto Gattuso. Abbiamo sbugiardato Leonardo. E ora ci stiamo preparando ad azzerare Maldini e Boban. Già che ci siamo facciamo fare qualcosa anche a Baresi, Rivera e Van basten, così possiamo portare avanti l'unico vero progetto che stiamo portando avanti da anni: la distruzione del Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2019)

Ho fatto il gravissimo errore di guardare la partita.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Agosto 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho fatto il gravissimo errore di guardare la partita.



Vabbè ma loro rispetto a noi sono nettamente più avanti. Danno 12 milioni l'anno a Conte, noi sull'allenatore ne spendiamo massimo 2 o 3 di milioni. Sono in Champions da 2 anni, paragone che non sussiste. Noi dobbiamo confrontarci con Roma, Lazio ed Atalanta.


----------



## zamp2010 (27 Agosto 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Hanno un progetto serio e lo hanno dimostrato eliminando i 3 giocatori più forti ad esclusione di Skriniar. L'hanno fatto senza alcun timore, senza alcun ripensamento perchè sanno cosa stanno facendo e cosa stanno costruendo.
> La cosa però che più invidio a loro, è l'entusiasmo. Si vede proprio come hanno affrontato la partita, nessuno aveva paura di sbagliare, ognuno provava la giocata, il pubblico che si esaltava anche solo nel vedere Lukaku fare una sgroppata. E' proprio un altro clima rispetto al nostro deprimente. E sinceramente oltre ovviamente a Conte, io ho pure il rimpianto di Sensi. Uno che a noi avrebbe fatto comodissimo.
> 
> Noi siamo sempre al vivere alla giornata. I proprietari di oggi saranno anche i proprietari di domani? I dirigenti di oggi saranno anche i dirigenti di domani? I giocatori di oggi saranno anche i giocatori di domani? Boh?? E il brutto è che la risposta sperata dovrebbe essere "no". Siamo costantemente al punto di partenza e da lì non ci smuoviamo. Abbiamo pensato più al tar, al tas, agli avvocati, allo sceicco, alla cordata e tizio e caio rispetto alla costruzione di un qualcosa di SERIO che riporti il Milan ad alto livello.
> Abbiamo distrutto Gattuso. Abbiamo sbugiardato Leonardo. E ora ci stiamo preparando ad azzerare Maldini e Boban. Già che ci siamo facciamo fare qualcosa anche a Baresi, Rivera e Van basten, così possiamo portare avanti l'unico vero progetto che stiamo portando avanti da anni: la distruzione del Milan.



Inter ha preso una dirigenza che ha espirienza e gente che vengano fresco fresco dai top club e hanno sfrutato questa opportunita.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Agosto 2019)

Invidiare i Pazzi ???
quelli che si sono qualificati con il rotto della cuffia i entrambe le occasioni 

tanto massimo 3 mesi è scoppierà un altra pazzia 
vediamo se in campo (risultati) o fuori (gossip)


----------

